# MN Archery Buck Pic



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sent to me by Madison...shot by Cambridge, MN.

[siteimg]3348[/siteimg]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

he must be shooting Paul Bunyan's bow... I see babe the blue ox in the back ground... :lol:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry Chris it's a great buck but I've got to throw the BS flag on that one for two reasons.

First, MN does not have lime green/yellow tags like that one has and using electrical tape is not a correct way to tag a deer.

Secondly, Boone and Crockett's trophy watch section had this one posted over a month ago and here's what they said:

_"This long-tined and massive bruiser was taken in Buffalo Co., Wisconsin, and taken this year. Reports have it at 203 as a typical even with a very much shortened G-1 on its left side. It also is reported to have circumference measurement totals pushing 50". What a breathtaking buck!"_


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

The tag color does match the wi tags this year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well since Madison sent it to me, I'll let him clear it up.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Who cares where it was shot? Jiiiiiiiminy christmas! That's a dandy.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Who cares where it was shot? Jiiiiiiiminy christmas! That's a dandy.


Exactly!!! It was a forward of a forward from a friend who says he knows the guy, so who knows the REAL story on this one.. Its a picture of a massive deer so I thought it would be neat for everyone to see, not meant for people to start trying to score the animal from an internet picture :roll: :roll:

Keep it reeel


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i saw that buck in that "outdoor news" minnesota newspaper/magazine. i think they said that it was shot in minnesota too.

kase


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

We could play a game and see who is the first one to get some hard facts about this buck that was shot. :wink:

Post up if you find anything out...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> We could play a game and see who is the first one to get some hard facts about this buck that was shot.
> 
> Post up if you find anything out...


CSI Nodak! 
"Looks like road kill to me." 
"Yes....... but why?"


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

That is a "STUD" buck!! Wow.

Bob


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes Goldy's Pal but there was that other set of smaller tracks at the scene so I think that his wife did it because she caught him with another doe and got enraged and wanted revenge. 
CSI: 94silverado :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shot in Wisconsin by a Minnesota hunter. That should clear it up...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Come on Goldy I would much rather see a pic of Kali (the blond) than H.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Agreed. :lol: Is that a sweet show or what?
:beer:


----------

